# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Med Page Today: 'Eating the Frog' Will Not Improve Productivity

## Frog News

*Med Page Today (New Jersey, USA) June 8th, 2018 05:00 PM: 'Eating the Frog' Will Not Improve Productivity*

(MedPage Today) -- Must reads about the latest news and trends in healthcare careers
*Full Article*

----------

